# Which coating for an expierenced enthusiat..? Home application.



## zag_2005 (Sep 30, 2013)

Morning people!

Right, I'm looking at coatings.

Max budget of £50, This will be applied by myself, to my own car.

I can guarantee shelter for curing times.

*What are my options?*

I've been thinking Exo V2, Gyeon Q2 prime & CQuartz by CarPro

What other options do I have?

I'm obviously looking for maximum durability and performance with the easiest of applications methods.

Car will be fully prepped and machine polished before application. :buffer:

Thanks in advance,

Gareth.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Don'to forget Gtechniq C1 or Gyeon Can Coat (easy to top up when necessary). Can Coat has 6 months durability but is very easy to apply being in aerosol form it's like applying a QD. Easy to maintain with the Gyeon products too which will help prolong its life.


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

For max durability optimum opticoat if you can find one to buy. Also there is optimum opti gloss which is easy to apply also. Max protect unc-R and some others, even though unc-R is not that easy to apply, u have to be very quick with it.
Blueberry what's up with this gyeon can coat BS? It's not coating it doesn't last 6 months, seriously, every thread u mention it, gyeon pay u for that? BTW it only has 10% sio2 so please.... I guess your definition of coating is different than mine.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

ph0 said:


> For max durability optimum opticoat if you can find one to buy. Also there is optimum opti gloss which is easy to apply also. Max protect unc-R and some others, even though unc-R is not that easy to apply, u have to be very quick with it.
> Blueberry what's up with this gyeon can coat BS? It's not coating it doesn't last 6 months, seriously, every thread u mention it, gyeon pay u for that? BTW it only has 10% sio2 so please.... I guess your definition of coating is different than mine.


Hi - I've been contemplating buying Can Coat. I'm curious about you calling BS on Can Coat. If it's not a coating what is it? If it doesn't last 6 months what is your experience of how long it lasts? How did you apply it and what prep did you do first?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

ph0 said:


> For max durability optimum opticoat if you can find one to buy. Also there is optimum opti gloss which is easy to apply also. Max protect unc-R and some others, even though unc-R is not that easy to apply, u have to be very quick with it.
> Blueberry what's up with this gyeon can coat BS? It's not coating it doesn't last 6 months, seriously, every thread u mention it, gyeon pay u for that? BTW it only has 10% sio2 so please.... I guess your definition of coating is different than mine.


Have to agree with you there Opti-coat was king of durability and against chemicals it came out top against many other sealants on my videos on you tube the new Opti-Gloss is very nice to use and though we cant give longevity reports yet to new a product it is receiving very good reviews and no doubt it will be one of the best coatings out there its one ill carry on using.

I have ADS raven, Gtechniq Crystal serum, polish angles, and tac sparkle currently on test must get a video up soon as had load of washes now.

UNR-R does not water spot like other coatings and again as can be seen in videos it out did Exo V2 by a mile in dirt retention and beading longevity dam good product but can be a right pain to remove if the temp is to high or not quick enough.



Nanoman said:


> Hi - I've been contemplating buying Can Coat. I'm curious about you calling BS on Can Coat. If it's not a coating what is it? If it doesn't last 6 months what is your experience of how long it lasts? How did you apply it and what prep did you do first?


I have the new Can coat and ads version as well nice beading from both but to me they are top up products as quick to use can both be applied to bare paint which will increase longevity no doubt but not found the 6 months to be accurate in U.K weather though I do go for contact angle of beading on bare paint first as my judge once the beading has flattened out and a fallout remover or apc wash does not bring the beading back then the coating is not doing the job I need from it.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

ph0 said:


> For max durability optimum opticoat if you can find one to buy. Also there is optimum opti gloss which is easy to apply also. Max protect unc-R and some others, even though unc-R is not that easy to apply, u have to be very quick with it.
> Blueberry what's up with this gyeon can coat BS? It's not coating it doesn't last 6 months, seriously, every thread u mention it, gyeon pay u for that? BTW it only has 10% sio2 so please.... I guess your definition of coating is different than mine.


Bang out of order mate, Blueberry is a very respected member of this forum and knows her stuff when it comes to detailing.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Andy I'd say lee's an authority on coating's,and have to admit opti-coat is wicked max protect is also a very good system.
Not disrespecting Kerry but she does sound like a brand ambassador at times or should I say fan girl.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

CarPro CQuartz, i guess

www.detailedimage.com/Ask-a-Pro/product-review-carpro-cquartz-uk-edition/


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

suspal said:


> Andy I'd say lee's an authority on coating's,and have to admit opti-coat is wicked max protect is also a very good system.
> Not disrespecting Kerry but she does sound like a brand ambassador at times or should I say fan girl.


Cheers Suspal would not go that far but I can only say what I see and test and have no affiliation to any company so can and am honest in the results I get I don't use tops ups etc even take my car to local valters for a few washes over the course to test coatings.

Though the few people who have copied my tests are now saying the same thing which is nice to see on the forum and the hours spent doing some of them are worth it.

Personally I am not a Gyeon fan don't like company's that chase votes with pms though friend does have the full coating system on his merc C class sure he will share his thoughts at some point. I do like there shampoos though.

here is another test that's going as well just started bad picture but camera phone under petrol station lights



Can you notice the middle glass coating being a lot cleaner then either side fine salt spray was building up from wet road of the motorway yet this one seemed to resist it better


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Goodfella36 said:


> Cheers Suspal would not go that far but I can only say what I see and test and have no affiliation to any company so can and am honest in the results I get I don't use tops ups etc even take my car to local valters for a few washes over the course to test coatings.
> 
> Though the few people who have copied my tests are now saying the same thing which is nice to see on the forum and the hours spent doing some of them are worth it.
> 
> ...


You know me better than that Lee,I'm biting my lip don't really want to let the cat out the bag regarding said company.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

suspal said:


> Andy I'd say lee's an authority on coating's,and have to admit opti-coat is wicked max protect is also a very good system.
> Not disrespecting Kerry but she does sound like a brand ambassador at times or should I say fan girl.


You know him I don't, thought his post was harsh in respect of Blueberry, many members on here endorse particular brands on a regular basis.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I haven't been on DW for a long time. This is the first thread I've seen and is full of the same old BS. 

Opinions are like a***holes, everyone has got one. Best advice to the OP is do your own research. You'll never get an unbiased opinion on here. There are some great coatings on the market right now and you won't be disappointed with any on your short list. Take the plunge and try one out. It's how we learn.

I'll be off now.


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

AndyA4TDI said:


> You know him I don't, thought his post was harsh in respect of Blueberry, many members on here endorse particular brands on a regular basis.


Have to agree with Andy. There is no need to be an a-hole she's only trying to help. Everything I've used from Gyeon has been top notch so I can fully understand her enthusiasm.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: no wonder I don't come on here now!!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Goodfella36 said:


> I have ADS raven, Gtechniq Crystal serum, polish angles, and tac sparkle currently on test must get a video up soon as had load of washes now.
> 
> I have the new Can coat and ads version as well nice beading from both but to me they are top up products as quick to use can both be applied to bare paint which will increase longevity no doubt but not found the 6 months to be accurate in U.K weather.


Agree. It isn't coating that way....

Looking for your findings of above products:wave:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Gyeon Cancoat is a silica based coating, which still offers the benefits associated with long term coatings, self cleaning, high gloss, water behaviour, the only difference is it's a little more user friendly and designed to be topped up 6 monthly or thereabouts. Going on customers reaction it keeps the car a lot cleaner even with the salt and muck on the roads.

There are so many coatings on the market now, but Gyeon Mohs, Cquartz UK are holding there own in the market, SiRamik glasscoat is also getting good reviews and one to watch.

As long as the prep work, conditions and application is adhered to then the coatings will perform as expected.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Totally agree with you. A member posts wanting some help with coatings, Blueberry recommends what's she uses and that works so she recommends to someone else then gets called brand ambassador. But if blueberry suggest something she has never used before/ doesn't like then that would be unfair, sometimes you just can't win.

Sorry to answer your question there is also CC paint sealant or CC oracle.



AndyA4TDI said:


> Bang out of order mate, Blueberry is a very respected member of this forum and knows her stuff when it comes to detailing.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Gtechniq C1 still my favourite used on 4 cars so don't see need to change for the next big thing


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: no wonder I don't come on here now!!


What you are using nowdays? Max Protect or something else...?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Is there any real differences regarding dirt clocking on the surface?


----------



## spenstar (May 11, 2010)

I had tried many coatings as Nanolex proffesional, SONAX nano paint protect and sealants like Carlack, Werkstatt, Menzerna PL, Blackfire but currently I use CQUK and Reload, and I have to say that this is the best combination for my white car. Darkening effect, sheeting, self cleaning and durabililty is just extreme. I'm happy with Carpro.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

For God's sake, what is wrong with this place? people really do need to learn some manners on here. They cost nothing. Keyboard warriors and all that! 

Yes I like certain products, of many brands. I'm not an ambassador for anyone or any company. I like what I like. I know what I like. I like what works for me. I'm not particularly bothered about testing products to their ultimate limits. Nothing usually stays on the car for all that long to know how long it would last. I only comment on what I have used unlike many, who pass comment on things they have never been near. How it has performed for ME ! If people don't like that, don't read it. It's simple really. The main thing that I look for with detailing products is ease of use. If it doesn't fit the rule, then it won't get used. I have eyes. 2 in fact. I can see exactly how they do perform. 

Some people are quick to bash Gyeon yet I constantly read CQUK is great topped with Reload. If you mention topping Can Coat with Cure, Wet Coat, whatever, people have a go! Most coatings are topped with some secondary product, yet it never gets mentioned. One rule for one ... !


----------



## Jsf721 (Aug 19, 2012)

I have no affiliation to anyone and my coating experience is with EXO v1 and EXo v2, Opticoat 2.0

EXO is slicker and more hydrophobic and I use it on my Daily driver. It last a solid year Plus. I driver 30K a year and the car it outside 24x7. Hand washed by me.

Wife and Kids car had Opti coat, Cars are in the car wash and no one loves to wash them by hand too much and the Opticoat stand us well. Very little micro marring.

Both great, in different ways. I like the slickness of EXO for me and its plenty durable and super hydrophobic.

I was looking for something better but Have not found it IMHO.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

CarChem Hydro Coat 'neat' anyone?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=346906


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

Stop recommending s e a l a n t s. Coating is different than sealant, yet a lot of people here don't see any difference. This is why i said gyeon can coat is bs because it's just sealant with some si02 steroids, but thanks to marketing everything nowadays are called coating. Coating is something that lasts at least 1 year and retains it's properties after proper wash without any top ups.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

ph0 said:


> Stop recommending s e a l a n t s. Coating is different than sealant, yet a lot of people here don't see any difference. This is why i said gyeon can coat is bs because it's just sealant with some si02 steroids, but thanks to marketing everything nowadays are called coating. Coating is something that lasts at least 1 year and retains it's properties after proper wash without any top ups.


Are you going to answer my questions?

I'm also keen to find out where this clear definition of 'sealant' and 'coating' are. According to the dictionary I think even wax can be described as a coating.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

ph0 said:


> Stop recommending s e a l a n t s. Coating is different than sealant, yet a lot of people here don't see any difference. This is why i said gyeon can coat is bs because it's just sealant with some si02 steroids, but thanks to marketing everything nowadays are called coating. Coating is something that lasts at least 1 year and retains it's properties after proper wash without any top ups.


How many people in the real world actually use a coating without topping it with something else? When they've washed the car or immediately after applying a coating. Most, if not all, manufacturers market top up products with their coatings. Usually for a reason as they can be prone to water spotting.

Can Coat is marketed as a coating so I will call it a coating. It's not a sealant. It's more than a sealant. In its application, performance. The original EXO was aerosol form and I much preferred that to the current Exo. Yes you probably use more but it's much easier to apply.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

ph0 said:


> Stop recommending s e a l a n t s. Coating is different than sealant, yet a lot of people here don't see any difference. This is why i said gyeon can coat is bs because it's just sealant with some si02 steroids, but thanks to marketing everything nowadays are called coating. Coating is something that lasts at least 1 year and retains it's properties after proper wash without any top ups.


I've been thinking about this quite a bit recently and agre with what you say. If you put a coating on you shouldn't be topping it up every month or whatever because to me that means it's not working as it is meant to. does that mean the topup product is just a watered down version of the coating? If it is why don't you have to follow the same prep methods? If it's not why do companies call them a topup when they are a completely different product?

All seems a bit smoke and mirrors which is just marketing hype at the end of the day.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Blueberry said:


> How many people in the real world actually use a coating without topping it with something else? When they've washed the car or immediately after applying a coating. Most, if not all, manufacturers market top up products with their coatings. Usually for a reason as they can be prone to water spotting.
> .


I have a coating on my car and I don't top it up - if I did have to top it up I would think the coating had failed for some reason.

Surely the only way to top up a coating is by applying more of it, if you apply a thing else your not topping up the coating your applying a new product.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

So gtechniq exo over C1 or crystal cerium is because they failed 
The thing is coatings need bare paint t adhere properly so u can't top up coating with more u'd need to remove first coating and redo from scratch


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Hit a raw nerve.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

On a similar vein are there any coatings than can be applied outside? I dont have access to a garage..........


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

m500dpp said:


> On a similar vein are there any coatings than can be applied outside? I dont have access to a garage..........


Most coatings can be applied outside but you would have to coincide application with a close eye on the weather forecast. You would need to do it when the temperatures are warmer, no rain was forecast and be able to leave it to cure for a minimum of 12 hours in the main (some can cure a little quicker).


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

m4rkymark said:


> I have a coating on my car and I don't top it up - if I did have to top it up I would think the coating had failed for some reason.
> 
> Surely the only way to top up a coating is by applying more of it, if you apply a thing else your not topping up the coating your applying a new product.


Which coating do you use ?

C1 topped with Exo or C1 topped with C2v3 or CQUK topped with Reload - all highly praised and all topped with an additional product to add gloss and or prevent water spotting.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What about Modesta?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Not sold in the open market anymore,only pros..


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Goodfella36 said:


> Have to agree with you there Opti-coat was king of durability and against chemicals it came out top against many other sealants on my videos on you tube the new Opti-Gloss is very nice to use and though we cant give longevity reports yet to new a product it is receiving very good reviews and no doubt it will be one of the best coatings out there its one ill carry on using.
> 
> I have ADS raven, Gtechniq Crystal serum, polish angles, and tac sparkle currently on test must get a video up soon as had load of washes now.
> 
> UNR-R does not water spot like other coatings and again as can be seen in videos it out did Exo V2 by a mile in dirt retention and beading longevity dam good product but can be a right pain to remove if the temp is to high or not quick enough.


What are your findings Lee?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Take a look at the PolishAngel Cosmic or Wolfs Body Guard if you are worried about application. :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

AndyA4TDI said:


> many members on here endorse particular brands on a regular basis.


This is true and you don't need to be a technical expert to see this happening.

I am not talking about regular fanboys ( or girls) either - I have no problem with people who genuinely love a product; I mean individuals who appear to go out of their way to fly the flag suspiciously highly for every product from one single company on all occasions. Often times, a bit of simple thread searching on those individuals will see them mention a brand owner or reseller by first name.

For my own part, if I have been given a sample free to test I say so, as I have when reviewing Power Maxed products recently.

The allegations of vote begging by PM are worrying.


----------



## zag_2005 (Sep 30, 2013)

I settled on the car pro products - C.Quartz UK


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

I love this forum :lol:

Few people seem to regularly be on the blob though

Coatng for me would be c1

But I don't bother with them anymore

Why......it's boring....I like to mess about applying this and that not just wash and dry


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Goodfella36 said:


> I have ADS raven, Gtechniq Crystal serum, polish angles, and tac sparkle currently on test must get a video up soon as had load of washes now.
> 
> UNR-R does not water spot like other coatings and again as can be seen in videos it out did Exo V2 by a mile in dirt retention and beading longevity dam good product but can be a right pain to remove if the temp is to high or not quick enough.


What are you findings after a while? Crystal Serum+ExoV2 or Nanolex Si3d or something else?


----------

